# Making a grinder doserless



## CoffeeMac (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello all

I've been looking for a good grinder for a while and have seen quite a few commercial ones on ebay, typically Mazzers, Iberitals and the like. I really want a doserless one though, just adding enough beans for a cup and collecting the grinds in the portafilter. I'm thinking it should be possible to remove the hulking great doser and replace it with a small chute/funnel or the like. Has anyone done this and could comment?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I haven't done this myself but have seen a few on youtube that have been modified with pvc pipe and the like.

I can't think which videos right now (I watch a LOT of coffee vids on youtube) so if I come across it again I'll be sure to let you know.

If you are making it doserless, essentially you just need to extend the chute for the grounds to fall down, I wouldn't think it would be too difficult.


----------

